# picked up some rods and reels today some need help



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

got a penn rod need a eye 2nd from tip, also a older rod with roller eyes one looks broken as it has glue build up on it,

got a nice penn 6000 and a 8500ss both on rods for $40 today too:thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

pm me


----------

